
Slack App Store - axg
https://slack.com/apps
======
nodesocket
I don't really get it. This is more of an integration showcase than app store
right? Can developers charge money for their Slack integrations and get paid-
out? Is there a marketplace?

~~~
empressplay
Agreed, the title is a bit of a misnomer. It's not an "app store".

